# 2 door caprice interiors



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

post em up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

80-87 CAPRICE 2 DOOR SEATS AND DOOR PANELS *$1,000 LOCAL PICK UP ONLY*


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2009, 09:51 PM~12729108
> *80-87 CAPRICE 2 DOOR SEATS AND DOOR PANELS $1,000 LOCAL PICK UP ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


real nice gl on sale


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jan 18 2009, 06:07 PM~12742540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

heres mine 
pics arent the best but thats all i have right now


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

that looks good i want mines like that i dnt like leather that much an i want bucket seats


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 19 2009, 01:43 AM~12746790
> *heres mine
> pics arent the best but thats all i have right now
> 
> ...


is that tweed???? what did you get those buckets from????


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 19 2009, 09:59 AM~12748150
> *is that tweed???? what did you get those buckets from????
> *


yup its tweed and not sure on buckets i got the car with interior done already but im happy with it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 19 2009, 12:10 PM~12749111
> *yup its tweed and not sure on buckets i got the car with interior done already but im happy with it
> *


  looks good


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 19 2009, 02:29 PM~12750228
> * looks good
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 19 2009, 02:43 AM~12746790
> *heres mine
> pics arent the best but thats all i have right now
> 
> ...


That looks good! Is the top tweed also?


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 19 2009, 06:57 PM~12752658
> *That looks good! Is the top tweed also?
> *


it looks like tweed but doesnt feel like it im not quite sure lol


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 19 2009, 08:07 PM~12752745
> *it looks like tweed but doesnt feel like it im not quite sure lol
> *


Post some more pics of the whole car :thumbsup:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

not much but its what i got


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

make them bigger


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jan 20 2009, 12:07 PM~12760772
> *make them bigger
> *


dont know how to do that


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

did this a couple of years ago


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MORE PLEASE


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

my glasshouse i am still working on it..


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13312097
> *my glasshouse i am still working on it..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Putting these in mine


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Jan 19 2009, 01:43 AM~12746790
> *heres mine
> pics arent the best but thats all i have right now
> 
> ...


what kind of car are the front seats out of


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 7 2009, 01:59 PM~14119124
> *Putting these in mine
> 
> 
> ...


caddy seats? :dunno:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

ANY CAPRICE INTERIORS 4 SALE.
LOOKIN FOR A TAN COLOR


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

heres my 81 impala


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here is what im doing with my guts on my 2 door box


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 14 2010, 11:06 PM~19330060
> *ANY CAPRICE INTERIORS 4 SALE.
> LOOKIN FOR A TAN COLOR
> *



anyone :dunno:


----------

